
Rogue Black Holes May Roam the Milky Way - toni
http://www.cfa.harvard.edu/news/2009/pr200912.html
======
tokipin
"Good news, however: Earth is safe. The closest rogue black hole should reside
thousands of light-years away."

this is ignoring the possibility that some of them may be stealthed

